# sketchup & windows vista



## Mr T (26 Mar 2009)

Hi

Is there a problem with sketchup and vista? I have a customer who has downloaded sketchup 7 but has not been able to run it on his pc which runs on windows vista. 

Chris


----------



## Lord Nibbo (27 Mar 2009)

My puter runs vista and sketchup 7 works fine.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Mar 2009)

I have read some stuff that indicates one needs administrative rights when installing programs with Vista. I suppose it could have to do with the way users are set up for the specific Vista install.

Perhaps Lord Nibbo could corroborate or clarify. I decided to avoid Vista when I built my current computer.


----------



## RobertMP (27 Mar 2009)

The program asks permission during the install. once installed with permission it doesn't need to ask again. If you install and old program that does not know about asking permission it will still install OK but Vista will ask you if you trust it every time you start it up. None of the permissions stuff will stop it running - it just means vista will ask you if you are sure it is OK to run.

I use sketchup with Vista and no problems.

Can you clarify 'not able to run' - does it install OK or does the install fail? It could be a corrupted download so might be worth deleting and running from a new download.


----------



## Mr T (27 Mar 2009)

Hi

The customer was not very speific, I will have to clarify things with him.

Chris


----------



## frugal (30 Mar 2009)

I tried to download version 7 on our Vista laptop and it will not run. It works fine on my XP work laptop. Version 6 works fine on Vista (in XP compatability mode). 

The sketchup website states that you need to make sure that you have the latest video drivers whcih may well help.


----------



## motownmartin (30 Mar 2009)

Lord Nibbo":346o2ff0 said:


> My puter runs vista and sketchup 7 works fine.


Same here, no probs.


----------



## smithrdn (1 Apr 2009)

It must be missing some files take assistance from window updates


----------



## CroppyBoy1798 (15 Apr 2009)

I've had fierce issues with Sketchup on my Vista computer also! Both SU 6 and 7, they'd freeze and crash on startup, not so bad now, but they are still hit and miss. I believe its something to do with the graphics card in the particular computer rather than how the programme was installed.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Apr 2009)

What is the graphics card in the computer?


----------

